# Lets here your opinion on the best hand gun out right now.



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

My main carry gun is the Sig 239 in 9mm. The Sig 232 in .380 is also nice when I want something a little smaller. I love shooting the Sig 226 and 228, they are just a little large for me to carry, being a woman of 5'3." The Sigs have a great feel, they are great shooters, and they have always been reliable and accurate for me, even after a hard day of training with 1000+ rounds through them by the end of the day. That really says a lot for me. I love shooting my Kimber 1911 in 9mm so the Kimber with the 3" or 4" barrel is a great choice. The P7 is a great shooter - very accurate, and fun to shoot, and it's nice for carry because of its slim frame.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Rememington 1911
Glock 19
Sig P226


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Depends on many factors.
Caliber, cost, carry, hunting, etc.....
But here's my opinion for the best handguns on the market:

Glock
Bersa .380 or Bersa .45acp (COST!!)
CZ 75
Ruger (semi-auto)
Dan Wesson 1911's
Ruger SA's (hunting)
Freedom Arms
Kimber 1911's
S&W revolvers (best trigger action)

I'm sure there are more but my mind is drawing a blank. Now if we made catagories, it would make the posts more interesting.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Hands down.... the best semi on the market!

XD40
XD357sig

can not wait for the XD45


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

FYI...its not "offically" a Springfield. Its a Croatia gun. Was called something like the 2000....
Anyhow, that XD is gonna be in .45GAP and not in .45acp. I'll check but no plans in the future for an XD in acp.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

purchase. That thing is going the way of the dinosaur. Looks good on paper but whoever the Bozo was that thought it would cause the demise of the 45 acp bumped his head.

Same thing for the 357 Sig, not many people shooting those either.


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Huntsman27 said:


> purchase. That thing is going the way of the dinosaur. Looks good on paper but whoever the Bozo was that thought it would cause the demise of the 45 acp bumped his head.
> 
> Same thing for the 357 Sig, not many people shooting those either.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Found it!! The Springfield is/was the HS2000. Came from Croatia.
Anyhow, I totally agree w/ya about the .45GAP but there are more and more guns that are coming out that will be chambered for it. To me, its re-inventing the wheel. 
The .357 Sig believe it or not is being used by Air Marshal's...don't ask me why!!!
I personally stick w/my 1911's in .45acp.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

when I do gun shows and sell brass is demand.........9mm/40 and 357 Sig are a good bet for the scrap metal/recyclers. Its almost a waste of time carrying these calibers as its dead weight. Better off making it into brass duck bookends.

45 Gap......I have NEVER been asked for that.....scrap material! They may intro more guns for it, but if the public isnt buyng they wont be around that long. If anything the 45 acp is even more popular now. However time will tell.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I bought a SIG 226 on my 21st birthday. I've had it 11 years now without a single malfunction. When my dog alerted me to a burglar breaking into my garage, it was the gun I took out of the safe. I surprised the guy and he turned and ran down the alley yelling, "it wasn't me, it wasn't me" :lol: - Really. Obviously I didn't shoot the him - but I did take a sledgehammer to the bicycle he left behind.[/color]

 

I've shot the HK USP in 9mm, the P7M8, Glock & B92. The SIG was the best shooting and most reliable. I also like the fact that it doesn't have a safety.


----------



## HOOLIGAN (Mar 14, 2005)

since im a 1911 freak you cant go wrong with a les baer, .45 acp of course .


----------



## Huntinman (Feb 7, 2001)

I have a Glock 23 with quite a few rounds through it and I love it although it is a little bulky too carry in the hot months. Have shot a few Sigs and liked them too, although i do like he Kahr pm40 a little smappy but easy to conceal. And from what I am hearing the XD is a nice shooting gun also, I like the feel of it.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I pretty much have my mind made up on the Glock 30 , 45 acp.

I have been checking around for prices. The best I have found from places that have them in stock has been $586.

Any one know where they may be cheaper?

I am not looking to buy on line. I don't want to deal with shipping.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Cheaper? dont want to pay shipping? Ah yes the American consumer! Look at the gun shows. You maybe able to work over the gun dealers.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Maybe you I am not understanding the post Huntsman.

Is that a slam ?

Or maybe you I didn't make my self clear.

I was asking for advice on who would have the best price on that gun.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Shows you can play dealer against dealer and get a good deal....Got it?


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Yes I got it.

What I was asking was what gun shop usually has the best prices on Glocks.

I do not shop for hand guns much so I am not up on who has the best prices on them.

I am not looking to play dealer against dealer.

Also no where did I say I didn't want to pay shipping.

What I said was I didn't want to buy online.

Got it?


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

Whenever I've priced handguns (or any gun for that matter) Jay's Sporting Goods always seems to have the lowest prices around. Since they're such a large and well-stocked store, you can also pretty much count on them having what you want in stock. I seem to recall a sign in their firearms dept. that read something to the effect of, "If you don't see what you're looking for, just ask, we probably have it in back." :lol:

Oh as for the best handgun on the market, since I'm left-handed, my selection is rather restricted. Right now, I'm looking at either a Para-Ordnance P12 LDA in .45ACP, a Heckler & Koch P2000 in .40 or a Walther P99 in .40 as my next handgun. 

My favorite handgun that I own right now is my Smith & Wesson Model 15. It's probably more accurate than I am, and while .38 Special isn't the hardest hitting round, you can shoot it all day without worrying about fatigue. 

regards,


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Robert W. McCoy Jr said:


> Yes I got it.
> 
> What I was asking was what gun shop usually has the best prices on Glocks.
> 
> ...


Waste gas driving around to get "The Deal" than go to a show where you could find a few dealers all in the show [not wasting gas]......then find your price and buy it? Or are you just window shopping?


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Check with Michi-gun in St.Clair Shores they are usually competetive with thier prices.I once purchased a handgun only to find it cheaper there when buying a holster for it a few days later.It wasnt much but it was a little cheaper.Also try Brown Bear in Chesterfield Mi....Hope this helps ya.


----------

